# Fillet Knife



## Nowski (May 16, 2014)

My Yellowfin fillet design in 15N20 carbon steel and Black Ash Burl from @jetcn1 .

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2014)

Nice knife w a sweet looking handle !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 16, 2014)

Awesome job Shannon. Love the handle and the overall shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 16, 2014)

I love that, Shannon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 16, 2014)

Now that is a pretty knife!

PS - I'm not quite sure why, but my fillet knives don't seem to get as much use as I hope for when I go fishing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2014)

Nice knife and I agree with above- BEAUTIFUL handle!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 16, 2014)

Shannon really nice job all around. How thick was the bar before you started? Did you shoot for a lower target rockwell to give it more flexibility?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (May 16, 2014)

ooohh I like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jetcn1 (May 17, 2014)

Wow!!!! That is a great looking knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2014)

Cool looking knife.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 17, 2014)

Pretty knife and I bet it will hold an edge. All my fillet knives are shot maybe one of these days I can get a good one what is sold in stores is junk. And ugly. And junk did I mention junk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

